# SNO-Tek 24" Carb Clean



## AviDos (Apr 8, 2013)

Just wanted to share a video on how to clean a sno-tek Carb

Thank and enjoy

Snow Blower Carburetor Clean - YouTube

Please leave a comment in the video and let me know what you thought.

Cheers,
ScareCorpGears


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum. Anything that can help is very useful to use so Well Done.


----------

